# Glee "Original Song" (3/15/11, Spoilers)



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, they've had the songs from this episode posted to gleethemusic.com since Friday... and the New Directions songs have been out there for a few weeks, so the songs weren't really a surprise to me. Nor, frankly, was the ending - you had to know that New Directions was going onto Nationals. Still, there is something about the competition episodes that keeps the adrenaline up, and makes the rest of the series (more) worthwhile.

The original songs, at least the ones they performed in competition, were really good! (The cynic in me has to point out: Of course they were... the show hired professional hitmakers to write them.) I would actually have trouble picking a favorite from one of those two. "Hell to the No," Mercedes song, was OK, but Schu was right, not a good competition song, nor was it as good as the others.

I laughed so hard at Aural Intensity's song. That was so cheesy and so bad! I loved the Sister Act nun's reaction, "I didn't even like being pandered to when I was a stripper." Speaking of which, talk about irony, having Kathy Griffin play the judge who a parody of Christine O'Donnell. About the only thing more ironic would be having her play a parody of Sarah Palin. 

I really liked Kurt's rendition of "Blackbird." (Which, BTW, I believe was one of the songs that Paul McCartney included on a mix tape that he sent to Ryan Murphy before the song, asking him to include in the show.) I also liked the Warblers' "Misery." I was not crazy about "Raise Your Glass" - glad the show finally covered P!nk, but that song was not right for the Warblers.

Plotwise, I'm glad that Quinn finally told Rachel off. It was mean, it was cruel, but I think it finally made Rachel grow up a little. Hopefully the show trusts itself enough to let Rachel's character develop a little bit.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Best Glee Ever.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I don't visit any Glee websites so I didn't hear any songs ahead of time. 

I didn't like the duet song of the Warblers, primarily because Kurt's singing ability is so lacking, especially compared to what's-his-name who sang with him. The executive committee had the right idea to want him to sing all solos. 

I liked the Raise Your Glass song, Rachel's solo, and the group song that followed it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> I didn't like the duet song of the Warblers, primarily because Kurt's singing ability is so lacking, especially compared to what's-his-name who sang with him. The executive committee had the right idea to want him to sing all solos.
> 
> I liked the Raise Your Glass song, Rachel's solo, and the group song that followed it.


Wow. I disagree that Kurt's singing is lacking. Plus, his is mostly genuine... Blaine's singing, on the other hand, is heavily massaged by the producers. (The actor more or less admitted as much on recent daytime TV, where he said his singing wasn't all that great, and he described himself as "an actor that can sort of sing.")


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

After several weeks of me not liking the episodes I must say that I really really like this one. I like the songs and liked the story. The show redeemed itself.

I loved the songs that did not make the cut for New Directions. Despite having really cheesy, bad lyrics the music was great. Loved Santana's torch song even though it was Trouty Mouth. 

Kurt and the Warblers version of Blackbird was very good and I love the backing vocals on that one. 

It was nice seeing Lea Michelle get plenty of room to shine in this episode. You knew she was going to have a very good ballad to belt out by the end of the episode and I was highly anticipating it by the time it finally came around.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> I don't visit any Glee websites so I didn't hear any songs ahead of time.


Same here.

It was obvious the batch of songs sung in the class room were not going to make it. "Hell To The Know" was my favorite, though. Mostly because it's Mercedes's favorite phrase. And Puck announcing his song cracked me up. "Fat Bottom Girls" might have been offensive. So, he wrote "Big Ass". 

The songs performed for the competition were good. I liked the Slushie machine with confetti at the end. Good touch.



Maui said:


> It was nice seeing Lea Michelle get plenty of room to shine in this episode. You knew she was going to have a very good ballad to belt out by the end of the episode and I was highly anticipating it by the time it finally came around.


Yes! It was nice.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I'm clearly in the minority so far. I liked parts of the episode -- the original songs performed at Regionals were worthy, for example, and for once i felt like New Directions legitimately performed better than the competition -- but overall I thought it was another off episode in what has been a poor season. I'm afraid this is just what Glee is now: not a very good show, with occasional good moments.

Take, for example, Sue. Ryan Murphy clearly has no idea what to do with his breakout character at this point. The show has Sue literally assaulting someone almost every episode now. How is she still employed, much less not in jail? Sorry, but you can't be willing to throw all semblance of reality away so often and still want moments like the strong one between Rachel and Quinn to carry any weight. 

It's as though Glee has completely inverted itself. Last year, it was fundamentally a good character dramedy leavened with music and interrupted by occasional bursts of bad ideas like Terri's fake pregnancy. This year it's a bunch of random plot points with little regard for character consistency, leavened with the occasional actual good scene and interrupted by pauses to sell iTunes music.

Anyway. I thought this episode was better than many from season two, but I still had to struggle not to fast-forward through many parts of it.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Puck's song was "Big Ass Heart". In the vein of AC/DC's "Big Balls" and Aerosmith's "Big 10 Inch Record".


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Loved, loved, loved this episode. 

From Trouty Mouth to the Blaine/Kurt kiss to Regionals. I loved it all!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, they've had the songs from this episode posted to gleethemusic.com since Friday... and the New Directions songs have been out there for a few weeks, so the songs weren't really a surprise to me. Nor, frankly, was the ending - you had to know that New Directions was going onto Nationals. Still, there is something about the competition episodes that keeps the adrenaline up, and makes the rest of the series (more) worthwhile.
> 
> The original songs, at least the ones they performed in competition, were really good! (The cynic in me has to point out: Of course they were... the show hired professional hitmakers to write them.) I would actually have trouble picking a favorite from one of those two. "Hell to the No," Mercedes song, was OK, but Schu was right, not a good competition song, nor was it as good as the others.
> 
> ...


I guess I disagree because that is only the second Warbler's song I actually liked (Silly Love Songs was the other.) I thought it came across well.

Also, count me as another that wasn't impressed by Kurt and Blaine's duet. Kurt can have an outstanding voice, usually while singing show tunes. But, at times, I also think he sounds a lot like Peter Brady singing while going through puberty.



> Plotwise, I'm glad that Quinn finally told Rachel off. It was mean, it was cruel, but I think it finally made Rachel grow up a little. Hopefully the show trusts itself enough to let Rachel's character develop a little bit.


I wanted to feel bad for Rachael, but I felt worse for Quinn during that scene. Quinn basically admited that all she has is Finn and her High School popularity. Once she graduates, she has a very normal (boring) life to look forward to. For Quinn, Rachael has a much more to come to her, why does she need to have everything?

Overall, a good episode, especially considering the last few episodes.


----------



## full_heart (May 13, 2005)

I love, love, loved Santana's song, that was one of my favorite moments from last nights episode. I actually saved the episode just for that! I think when you watch this show you have to step away from anything that is reality, I am sure there will be some kind of backlash against Sue for punching that woman, they can't just pretend like it didn't happen, maybe we will get a Sue journal entry from it but somehow it has to be addressed. 

Kathy Griffin rocked that character. I really loved Kurt's song it was so touching and emotional and it finally moved the characters along to where we want them to be, I am the first to admit I am not normally a Kurt fan, I think his character is way to needy, emotional and just downright annoying with his poor me attitude, but I loved him in last nights episode. I agree the duet didn't feel right but I think it had more to do with the tones of each of their voices, Kurt's is a little more feminine and Blaine's is not. 

All in all I think this was a great episode. Watching Rachel sing the song, even though I had already heard it, blew me away. Lea Michelle can bring such intensity and emotion to a song and I am a fan, she knows how to draw people in, probably her broadway training, but it works! Great job to the Glee cast for an exceptional episode in my book! While this wasn't my favorite ever it made me walk away saying this is why I love Glee and am proud to call myself a Gleek!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

One part I did not like about the episode was during Rachel's solo the camera rotating around her just went on and on. It almost made me dizzy


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Maui said:


> One part I did not like about the episode was during Rachel's solo the camera rotating around her just went on and on. It almost made me dizzy


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Lori said:


> Best Glee Ever.


Saw this review of last nights ep on USAToday...seems many folks agree that Glee has lost its way.



> How did Glee become so much less than the sum of its best parts?
> 
> That's not the way the equation used to work. Fox's Glee (Tuesday, 8 ET/PT) may have always reeked of barely constrained chaos, but fans of the audaciously distinctive series accepted the mess, the excess and the occasional plot stumbles because the parts that worked worked well enough to make up for a multitude of TV sins.
> 
> ...


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Great episode last night. Trouty Mouth rules!! My wife said the same thing about Rachel's solo and how it was making her dizzy.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Alfer said:


> Saw this review of last nights ep on USAToday...seems many folks agree that Glee has lost its way.


That has nothing to do with last night's episode.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Lori said:


> That has nothing to do with last night's episode.


Awww...it was posted as a review I guess of the most recent eps combined over the last few weeks (including last nights).

http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/reviews/2011-03-15-glee15_ST_N.htm?csp=ipmps


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TriBruin said:


> Also, count me as another that wasn't impressed by Kurt and Blaine's duet. Kurt can have an outstanding voice, usually while singing show tunes. But, at times, I also think he sounds a lot like Peter Brady singing while going through puberty.


Yeah, even though I think that Kurt (Chris Colfer) has a very good voice as a counter-tenor and when singing show tunes, the duet wasn't a good fit for his voice at all. More unfortunately for the show, I don't think that the two sound good singing as duet partners, at least based on this example.



> I wanted to feel bad for Rachael, but I felt worse for Quinn during that scene. Quinn basically admited that all she has is Finn and her High School popularity. Once she graduates, she has a very normal (boring) life to look forward to. For Quinn, Rachael has a much more to come to her, why does she need to have everything?


Excellent point and interpretation of that scene... while Quinn definitely was being mean and selfish in that scene, there was still that undercurrent of a "cruel to be kind" type of thing.

The only part of the episode I didn't get was the ending. I don't get why they went with such a maudlin vibe at that point. I mean, had they not talked about starting to prepare for nationals, you might have thought they lost from just that scene.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Speaking of which, talk about irony, having Kathy Griffin play the judge who a parody of Christine O'Donnell. About the only thing more ironic would be having her play a parody of Sarah Palin.


Is that sarcasm? I assume you mean she was playing Sarah Palin. I never got any other vibe.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Is that sarcasm? I assume you mean she was playing Sarah Palin. I never got any other vibe.


She played the sterotypical Tea Party female candidate. You can chose which one you want to make fun of.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Is that sarcasm? I assume you mean she was playing Sarah Palin. I never got any other vibe.


yeah.. had a major Sarah Palin vibe to it. hair. Glasses. Dress. Everything.

It wsa great, too, because it's polar opposite of Kathy Griffin herself. To hear her going on AGAINST gay people was made me LOL.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Is that sarcasm? I assume you mean she was playing Sarah Palin. I never got any other vibe.


Even when she said "I am not a witch?"

To me, she was very clearly a Palin/O'Donnell hybrid.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Alfer said:


> Awww...it was posted as a review I guess of the most recent eps combined over the last few weeks (including last nights).
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/reviews/2011-03-15-glee15_ST_N.htm?csp=ipmps


Nope.

That article does not mention last night's episode at all. Therefore, you are in the wrong thread.

Please feel free to start a new thread about the perceived decline of a show that you don't even like.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Once again I guess I am the odd ball here because I thought this was one of the worse episodes. Not only did I fast forward thru parts of the dialog but also some of the songs.
1. Sue's character has totally lost it. She no longer is funny but a mean spirited ***** who's actions should get her thrown in jail. It's time for her character to leave.
2. Kurt has also gone down hill. In the first season he was like Liberacy as a teen in high school. His clothes were over the top. Now he wears a uniform.This year he is now more of a caricature of his first season. I would have preferred seeing where the story line of him and the closeted jock was going instead of the change of schools. By the way it seems that the writers of the show have no idea what the song Black Bird is about. Paul wrote it after watching news reports on the BBC about the civil unrest back in the 60's here in the USA. It has nothing to do with a dead bird.
3. The writers keep starting plot lines and then drop them. As with the closet jock one. Why is Sam in the group? They never developed his character. he should have been Kurt's love interest this season. The same for Santana and Britney. The introduced us to their love interest especially in the Scissors episode and brought it out more when Santana said she loved Britney but will they follow thru.
I think the writers need to regroup and go back to what they were doing in the first season.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Lori said:


> Nope.
> 
> That article does not mention last night's episode at all. Therefore, you are in the wrong thread.
> 
> Please feel free to start a new thread about the perceived decline of a show that you don't even like.


And I'm guessing doesn't even watch.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

full_heart said:


> Kathy Griffin rocked that character


Why do I have a feeling she's the front-runner for the Guest Actress in a Comedy Series Emmy (much to Gwyneth Paltrow's chagrin)?

(In guest categories, it's not just how well you did, but who you are; it's almost impossible for somebody not already famous for something else to get nominated in one of these categories, and even when somebody is, I can't think of a better excuse for Neil Patrick Harris winning an Emmy over Mike O'Malley than "he's Neil Patrick Harris".)

One other thing I noticed: for whatever reason, they didn't give any credit to the songwriters of the original songs. (On _The Simpsons_, for example, even if a song lasts something like five seconds, the composer and lyricist (usually, but not always, Alf Clausen and the episode's credited writer, respectively, although Ricky Gervais did write the music and lyrics for a song once) are listed in the closing credits.) I wonder if it affects their Emmy eligibility.

-- Don


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Britney: I don't even remember putting that in there....


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I thought the episode was okay. Not much suspense as to who would win. I always thought the "Regionals" and "Sectionals" episodes were bigger deals. I did think the funniest moments went to Brittany--when she said, "I don't even remember putting that in there!" about the dirt in her locker. And when asked what her favorite song was, she said, "My Headband".


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

jlb said:


> Britney: I don't even remember putting that in there....


Better,

When asked by Mr. Schu what their favorite song was:

Brittney: My Headband.

Edit: Doh' Smeek.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Excellent point and interpretation of that scene... while Quinn definitely was being mean and selfish in that scene, there was still that undercurrent of a "cruel to be kind" type of thing.


Speaking of people being cruel.

Santana made a pretty nasty comment about Artie. Brittany didn't say ANYTHING about that. Didn't defend him in anyway. I'm a little surprised by that based on the feelings she expressed in the previous episode.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

SNJpage1 said:


> Once again I guess I am the odd ball here because I thought this was one of the worse episodes.


I agree, the only thing I enjoyed was the singing of Blackbird.

Z


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Speaking of people being cruel.
> 
> Santana made a pretty nasty comment about Artie. Brittany didn't say ANYTHING about that. Didn't defend him in anyway. I'm a little surprised by that based on the feelings she expressed in the previous episode.


To be fair, she may not have understood what Santana meant.

And what was up with Kurt handing the guy a cassette?
Shouldn't it have been a USB stick?
Or at least a CD?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JYoung said:


> To be fair, she may not have understood what Santana meant.


Brittany isn't the brightest, but I think she knows an insult when she hears one. She had ZERO reaction. Not even a dumb reaction. I found that to be really odd.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

When the New Directions were introduced by the announcer prior to their performance, he VERY clearly says "Nude Erections". We rewound it a few times, and to us he emphasized the words in such a manner that it was clearly "Nude Erections". After the performance (I can't remember who said it) the performer clearly emphasized the name as "New Directions". Since there is an audible difference, I have to think the announcer/writers did it purposefully.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

When Kurt and Blaine were finally going to get together, I thought they might have a kiss. Just a smooch. Holy CRAP... that was almost a 'get a room' kiss.  Good on ya, FOX.

I thought the classroom original songs were perfect. Horrible, of course, but hilarious. Exactly what kids would write. I kept laughing at Sam being outraged by Trouty Mouth but keeping his big ass mouth open (like a trout) the whole time.  Hell to the No was an awesome song, perfect for Mercedes.

I think Quinn is screwed... Finn likes Rachel for who she is, not who she will be. Quinn is right about "the future" with a normal jock, but that's not Finn. Maybe Sam.

I agree that the Sue character has lost her way. Taking over as coach for Aural Intensity? Why is she even at McKinley anymore? We've never seen her teach anything. (Remember, Will teaches Spanish too)


----------



## frankmint (Feb 1, 2004)

martinp13 said:


> When Kurt and Blaine were finally going to get together, I thought they might have a kiss. Just a smooch. Holy CRAP... that was almost a 'get a room' kiss.  Good on ya, FOX.


Very proud my 8 year old boy pulled the blanket over his head in the same way he does for girl on guy "get a room" kisses. ha.

GREAT epsiode. Why do I think Loser like me might outsell most other Glee songs?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

frankmint said:


> Very proud my 8 year old boy pulled the blanket over his head in the same way he does for girl on guy "get a room" kisses. ha.
> 
> GREAT epsiode. Why do I think Loser like me might outsell most other Glee songs?


Wow... Glee isn't really geared much at all for that young of a person. Some of the songs are OK, but there is so much that is inappropriate for young kids (in my opinion, obviously).


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Trouty Mouth.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JYoung said:


> And what was up with Kurt handing the guy a cassette?


Yeah, way anachronistic.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

sushikitten said:


> Trouty Mouth.


 If this was a song with some "real" lyrics it would probably be the first Glee song I would actually purchase. Loved the vibe and Santana sounded great.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

"OK, scary Quinn!"

I loved the Quinn/Rachel scene. Once again we see how ruthless Quinn can be, but it was also her confession of defeat -- she was not only ruthless to Rachel, but ruthless to herself. That's one of those scenes that really delivers on the character.

All in all, one of my favorite episodes. I thought everything that happened was in sync with the characters themselves, however goofy they are.

As for the cassette -- the question isn't why did Kurt have a cassette, but why do the Warblers have a cassette player in their practice room? Kurt was simply prepared for the room.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

JYoung said:


> And I'm guessing doesn't even watch.


Alfer talking about something he has no direct knowledge or interest in...

I'm shocked, shocked I tell ya...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Drewster said:


> As for the cassette -- the question isn't why did Kurt have a cassette, but why do the Warblers have a cassette player in their practice room? Kurt was simply prepared for the room.


Well, either one shouldn't have been there.

I mean where would Kurt even get a cassette tape to being with?

And it's not like we haven't seen Kurt with an iPod (loaded with "Kurt's Power Mix).


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Well, either one shouldn't have been there.
> 
> I mean where would Kurt even get a cassette tape to being with?
> 
> And it's not like we haven't seen Kurt with an iPod (loaded with "Kurt's Power Mix).


maybe he could only get a accompany track of Blackbird on cassette


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Whatever happened to Vocal Adrenaline? Did I miss an explanation of why they weren't at Regionals?


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I could be wrong here, but wasn't this last episode Sectionals? I think Vocal Adrenaline was beat at Regionals. Did that have the old people who were going for GEDs?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

The tone of Kurt's voice gets under my skin. He's a good singer, but I hate the way he sounds.

Glad to see more focus on the story. Sue's attempt at getting votes was hilarious.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Whatever happened to Vocal Adrenaline? Did I miss an explanation of why they weren't at Regionals?





Tracy said:


> I could be wrong here, but wasn't this last episode Sectionals? I think Vocal Adrenaline was beat at Regionals. Did that have the old people who were going for GEDs?


We are (assumedly) going to see Vocal Adrenaline at Nationals.


Spoiler



Sunshine, who left McKinley after Racheal sent her to crack house, is scheduled return for at least one more episode.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Drewster said:


> "OK, scary Quinn!"
> 
> I loved the Quinn/Rachel scene. Once again we see how ruthless Quinn can be, but it was also her confession of defeat -- she was not only ruthless to Rachel, but ruthless to herself. That's one of those scenes that really delivers on the character.


This.

Quinn has alway been my favorite character. She is actually a much deeper character, IMHO, than every other character. Last year, she went from the peak of popularity to being a pregnant "loser" in Glee.

This year, she is trying to regain popularity, but at the same time, she realize how shallow and *****y she is/was and is trying to change (quiting Cheerios to sing with Glee at the football game.)

(Also, it could be that I think Dianna Agron is gorgeous )


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Tracy said:


> I could be wrong here, but wasn't this last episode Sectionals? I think Vocal Adrenaline was beat at Regionals. Did that have the old people who were going for GEDs?


Sectionals had the old people and the Warblers. New Directions tied with the Warblers at sectionals, both advanced to Regionals.

This was regionals.

We haven't seen Vocal Adrenaline this year. The reasonable suggestion is that both sectionals and regionals are randomized each year, so that you aren't constantly facing the same schools every time. (Schu had a comment before Sectionals about "drawing" the Warblers and the old people, as if it were a lottery.)


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Maui said:


> If this was a song with some "real" lyrics it would probably be the first Glee song I would actually purchase. Loved the vibe and Santana sounded great.


I haven't checked iTunes lately, but I am under the impression that both "Trouty Mouth" and "Big Ass Heart" are available now.



LoadStar said:


> Sectionals had the old people and the Warblers. New Directions tied with the Warblers at sectionals, both advanced to Regionals.
> 
> This was regionals.
> 
> We haven't seen Vocal Adrenaline this year. The reasonable suggestion is that both sectionals and regionals are randomized each year, so that you aren't constantly facing the same schools every time. (Schu had a comment before Sectionals about "drawing" the Warblers and the old people, as if it were a lottery.)


And yet, New Directions (or is it "The New Directions" - at the end of the first song, Rachel said, "We're The New Directions", and I they were called that when they were introduced, and possibly when they were announced as the winners as well) just happened to be drawn into the Western Ohio Sectional and the Midwest Regional two years in a row. (Also, either only two sections (Western Ohio, with its two co-champions, and the one with Aural Intensity, which I think is in Indiana somewhere) qualified for the Midwest Regional this year, or, for the second year in a row, it's an incredible coincidence that the only schools that made it to the "final round" of Regionals happened to be ND and the only two schools anybody ever mentioned were going to be there.)

"It's _Glee_ - stop thinking about it and just listen to the music (well, the music and whatever Brittany says)."

-- Don


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, the fact that there are only 3 schools competing at any particular level is just one (more) of those Glee things you just gotta roll with, that would make no sense in real life.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

David Platt said:


> To me, she was very clearly a Palin/O'Donnell hybrid.


I am a huge Kathy Griffin fan - saw her last week live for her Broadway show - and for those of you who don't know - Sarah Palin started a feud with her about 10 days ago on Fox News for making a joke about her kids.

Griffin said herself that her character in Glee was a hybrid of the 2 and other politicians like them. She said to do a Palin parody was pointless because Tina Fey already did that so brilliantly.

She can be hit or miss with her TV appearances - brilliant in an old X-Files episode playing twins - not so brilliant last year on L&O SVU. I thought she knocked this one outta the park.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Weird. In our area Regionals is the first step of play-off season and then Sectionals and then, in some sports, Super Sectionals. Then State. Nationals? Pretty unheard of at the high school level. I'm sure it is different from state to state, though. I just can't imagine a state where these groupings would be anything but geographic.

But as pointed out before, Glee has its own set of rules.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Tracy said:


> Weird. In our area Regionals is the first step of play-off season and then Sectionals and then, in some sports, Super Sectionals. Then State. Nationals? Pretty unheard of at the high school level. I'm sure it is different from state to state, though. I just can't imagine a state where these groupings would be anything but geographic.
> 
> But as pointed out before, Glee has its own set of rules.


Also, show choir is not a sport.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> We are (assumedly) going to ...<DELETED>...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


:up: for using the spoilers tag.

:down: for putting part of the spoiler outside of the spoiler tags


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

verdugan said:


> :up: for using the spoilers tag.
> 
> :down: for putting part of the spoiler outside of the spoiler tags


I don't think that assumptions are spoilers. 

I also assume that we'll see Vocal Adrenaline at Nationals...and I *hope* that they snagged John Groff for an episode or two. I don't know if they did, but I think that it would be awesome.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Lori said:


> I don't think that assumptions are spoilers.
> 
> I also assume that we'll see Vocal Adrenaline at Nationals...and I *hope* that they snagged John Groff for an episode or two. I don't know if they did, but I think that it would be awesome.


Yeah..

I've been assuming all season that we'll eventually see the Vocal Adrenaline group at some point. They are the New Directions' big "rival". Where would it make the most sense from a dramtic standpoint, to see a "showdown"?

Hmmm... I wonder....


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> Also, show choir is not a sport.


At our high school, odd things still fall in the "sports" category. Really, anything competitive. Scholastic Bowl, WYSE Competitions, Jazz Choir, etc. But trying to justify the way things work on Glee is certainly an exercise in futility.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Tracy said:


> Weird. In our area Regionals is the first step of play-off season and then Sectionals and then, in some sports, Super Sectionals. Then State. Nationals? Pretty unheard of at the high school level. I'm sure it is different from state to state, though. I just can't imagine a state where these groupings would be anything but geographic.
> 
> But as pointed out before, Glee has its own set of rules.


In California, it's sectionals, then regionals (there are only two regions - Northern and Southern), then state.
The only sport I can think of (at any level) off the top of my head that has regionals followed by sectionals is figure skating.

The closest thing to an "official" national championship in a high school non-club sport that I know of is the Foot Locker National Cross Country Championships, and even that is done at a student level rather than a team level (technically, the runners don't represent their high schools). Some sports not "organized" by the National Federation of State High School Associations (for example, rugby) do have national high school championships; also, there is a "national high school basketball championship", but it is open only to teams that are not members of any state high school athletic body.



jsmeeker said:


> Also, show choir is not a sport.


Cheerleading, on the other hand, is - and while the "national show choir rulebook" does not exist, the "national high school spirit rulebook" (covering both "cheerleading" and "dance") does.

-- Don


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> And what was up with Kurt handing the guy a cassette?
> Shouldn't it have been a USB stick?
> Or at least a CD?


For hipsters, cassette is the new vinyl. You're too mainstream, so you probably haven't even heard about it. I'm leaving you squares behind and going back to drinking my Pabst Blue Ribbon.

Hiss and Pop: The Cassette Revival Is Upon Us


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

you people are still seriously debating this? (regional/sectional and what comes first)


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

JYoung said:


> And what was up with Kurt handing the guy a cassette?
> Shouldn't it have been a USB stick?
> Or at least a CD?


I can see Kurt having a flare for the retro.

Great ep! Loved Blackbird & Loser Like Me.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Robin said:


> I can see Kurt having a flare for the retro.
> 
> Great ep! Loved Blackbird & Loser Like Me.


Loser Like Me has quickly become one of my (if not the) favorite Glee songs.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

TriBruin said:


> Loser Like Me has quickly become one of my (if not the) favorite Glee songs.


I can't stop singing it. 

That and the Human League song from two weeks ago...heaven.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Jesda said:


> The tone of Kurt's voice gets under my skin. He's a good singer, but I hate the way he sounds.


His sound is ok to me, but he's a worse trouty mouth than Sam. I swear you could drop a football in there.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I really liked Kurt's rendition of "Blackbird."


When the intro come on, I reflexively was expecting Kurt to start singing "Somebody stole my Rocket Sauce. Saw my Rocket Sauce and took it all."


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh, and Big Ass Heart is teh awesome.


----------



## AmandaCanzo (Mar 18, 2011)

LoadStar said:


> Blaine's singing, on the other hand, is heavily massaged by the producers. (The actor more or less admitted as much on recent daytime TV, where he said his singing wasn't all that great, and he described himself as "an actor that can sort of sing.")


I love Glee and I've watched from the beginning, but I also love Darren Criss before he made it on Glee. 
He really is an amazing singer (IMO) but he is really modest, and has always said, in every interview I've ever watched with him that he didn't believe his singing voice was the greatest, even though like I said IMO he has a great singing voice.

Anyways, I loved this episode. I've been rooting for Blaine and Kurt to kiss since I found out Darren was going to be on this show... 
Loved both original songs, Blackbird, Misery, Candles, and Raise Your Glass.


----------



## full_heart (May 13, 2005)

Lori said:


> .and I *hope* that they snagged John Groff for an episode or two. I don't know if they did, but I think that it would be awesome.


They have announced he will not be back until next season if at all.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

full_heart said:


> They have announced he will not be back until next season if at all.


Now, see, that actually *is* a spoiler.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Who is John Groff? What character does he play?


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Who is John Groff? What character does he play?


Jonathan Drew Groff (born March 26, 1985) is an American singer-songwriter, stage, television and film actor. He originated the role of Melchior Gabor in Spring Awakening and appeared as Jesse St. James in the musical television series Glee. [Wikipedia]

His most popular Glee song was probably the "Total Eclipse of the Heart" duet.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Waldorf said:


> Jonathan Drew Groff (born March 26, 1985) is an American singer-songwriter, stage, television and film actor. He originated the role of Melchior Gabor in Spring Awakening and appeared as Jesse St. James in the musical television series Glee. [Wikipedia]


ahh OK

Jessie..That is who I thought he was, but wasn't sure. I tend to remember the character names over the actor names, especially for most of the less regular characters.

Maybe his return will causes issues for the way Rachael feels for Finn. Maybe Quinn will some how get involved, too. Maybe encourage Jessie to continue to persue Rachael.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Keep in mind that Jesse was, AFAIK, a senior during last season, so they'd have to factor that in if he were to return.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Keep in mind that Jesse was, AFAIK, a senior during last season, so they'd have to factor that in if he were to return.


Easy peasy

He's a "coach" now.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Keep in mind that Jesse was, AFAIK, a senior during last season, so they'd have to factor that in if he were to return.


Then they should get working on that, because I want to see him. 

I just love the chemistry that he has with Lea Michele, and I thought that they sounded dreamy together.

Of course, everyone sounds dreamy with her.

I seriously forget, sometimes, just HOW good she is, and then she sings a song like Get it Right, and I just get goosebumps.

Sigh.

I love this goofy little show.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Lori said:


> I just love the chemistry that he has with Lea Michele


you do recall that Jesse was essentially just playing Racheal so that Vocal Adreneline could gain an edge over the New Directions.

It was pretty cruel, from the way I remember.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Keep in mind that Jesse was, AFAIK, a senior during last season, so they'd have to factor that in if he were to return.


They had a bit in one of the very early S1 episodes where they showed that a lot of the top singers in the big school's glee club were well over 18, but they kept getting held back and not allowed to graduate so they could continue to compete in the group. So, they already have a precedent to fall back on.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> you do recall that Jesse was essentially just playing Racheal so that Vocal Adreneline could gain an edge over the New Directions.
> 
> It was pretty cruel, from the way I remember.


Didn't he come to eventually regret it and redeem himself somehow, but then when Rachel pulled the 3-boy stunt with that Please Daddy Don't (or whatever) video, he got disgusted and left her?

Vague recollection on my part, I could be wrong.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

busyba said:


> When the intro come on, I reflexively was expecting Kurt to start singing "Somebody stole my Rocket Sauce. Saw my Rocket Sauce and took it all."


ROFL, what the hell was that?   I miss out on so much by not watching movies starring actors I don't like.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Lori said:


> Now, see, that actually *is* a spoiler.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

martinp13 said:


> ROFL, what the hell was that?   I miss out on so much by not watching movies starring actors I don't like.


Tenacious D is Jack Black Musical alter ego.

What I didn't know is that you could make a youtube link that starts in the middle.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Tenacious D is Jack Black Musical alter ego.


Tenacious D is a band with Jack Black & Kyle Goss.



> What I didn't know is that you could make a youtube link that starts in the middle.


You can set it to start at any time you want, too. Create a normal link, then add the following:

#t={minutes}m{seconds}s

Works pretty darn well, even with URL shortening.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

gchance said:


> Tenacious D is a band with Jack Black & Kyle Goss.
> 
> You can set it to start at any time you want, too. Create a normal link, then add the following:
> 
> ...


Right, cause someone cares about Kyle Goss.... ;-) Point taken.

Yes, I figured out how the time thing worked from the link, just didn't know it was possible.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Lori said:


> I don't think that assumptions are spoilers.
> 
> I also assume that we'll see Vocal Adrenaline at Nationals...and I *hope* that they snagged John Groff for an episode or two. I don't know if they did, but I think that it would be awesome.





full_heart said:


> They have announced he will not be back until next season if at all.





Lori said:


> Now, see, that actually *is* a spoiler.


In the end, I guess it wasn't a spoiler, since it was wrong.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Lori said:


> In the end, I guess it wasn't a spoiler, since it was wrong.


But now that IS a spoiler. In this thread.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> But now that IS a spoiler. In this thread.


Yeah, but who's reading this thread anymore?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Gleeks like me..... Spoil away. Real life is full of spoilers.


----------

